# [SOLVED] Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

For the past month I have been getting random restarts on my computer. It seems to happen whenever I put a moderate amount of work on the CPU ie. when a game gets really busy or downloading and burning files. If I'm on the internet or just watching a movie the computer seems to run decent. The computer will randomly restart and acts as if I hit the restart button or removed power from the unit, the comp will then boot up and show a "start windows in safe mode or normally" screen but I do not notice a BSOD or any errors from microsoft. Today the computer wanted to run a chkdisk after restarting so I let it run and nothing was found. I do notice a red light come on on my motherboard when it restarts like this that I've never noticed before. Any help in this matter would be appreciated. 
Specs:

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @2.40GHz
4GB Ram
OS: Windows 7 32-bit SP1
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
Mother board: Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L
Power supply: Zephyr 750W (about to replace because I think this may be the issue, or part of it) any reccomendations on PS brand and wattage?

Drivers are up to date as far as I can tell
Running Memtest86 in a few minutes
Ran antivirus and CCcleaner (about to defrag HDs if needed).

If you need any other info let me know and I'll get it. Thanks ahead of time for the help, this is really getting annoying. I really don't want to format my drives if possible, I have WAY to much info to transfer to other HDs.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Ran Memory test and either the program failed or my computer restart during it because I walked back in about 1.5hrs later and windows was up instead of the memory test....This is frustrating.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Can you provide us a JCGriff report as instructed here? Thanks.

Memtest86+ should run indefinitely, and if the system restarts during the operation, it means either a serious RAM problem, motherboard prob, or a power supply issue (most likely power supply).

As for the red light, you will need to whip out your motherboard manual (either online or physical) and then check to see exactly what that red LED is referring too. It will probably give us a good clue as to what is causing this.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Thanks for getting back to me on this. Sorry I didn't supply that info earlier didn't consider this a BSOD thing. Here is that file I'm in the process of trying to figure out what that light is for I'll post when I find some info. I'm probably going to replace my PS with a new Antec EarthWatts 750 Watt ATX12v v2.3 Power Supply Unit (unless anyone has a better PS they know of) in a few days just to eliminate that as a possibility. I don't think it's a RAM issue because I haven't added any RAM in over 6 months and this just started this month. Thanks again.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Ok apparently the lights on the motherboard indicate that the amount of CPU loading. Guess I just never notice it until something happens.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Hi power supply selction and more here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

This:Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply is a quality PSU made by Seasonic whom are the best PSU manufactures. It carries a 5 year warranty so you know it's quality. Antec years ago were good, but their quality has slipped over the years.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

I got the following response from my motherboard manufactuer and I don't understand how to do all this: 
Do attempt to check and test with procedure below:
1) Test single stick memory a time on slot close to cpu, it could be one of the unstable stick memory cause issue. Reset bios to load fail-safe and load optimized defaults, check memory voltage spec and adjusts it match in bios (check spec on other stick memory module label). Mother board bios memory voltage setting is base on 1.8v (default voltage) if memory is higher than 1.8v spec, go in bios under M/B intelligent tweaker memory voltage control item adjusts memory voltage match. 
For example: current memory is 2.0v go in bios M/B intelligent tweaker on memory voltage control item change to 2.0v ( from normal to +0.2v ( 1.8v + 0.2v = 2.0v).
2) Check cpu temp in bios under PC health status, normal cpu temp should be 33-59C, over 60C considers as overheated.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

**bump**


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

The fact that it's happening under load points to a failing PSU. It's not providing enough stable power to your system under loads. Zephr PSU's are low quality and should be avoided.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

I concur with AMD. Too many times we at TSF have come across people tearing hair out from PC troubles because they opted to install a cheap brand PSU into their system. As I've pointed out time and again, the power supply is the heart which pumps blood to the system, and if the heart can't perform, the system dies. If there is but one item in a PC that you must go for in expense, it is the PSU.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Thanks, I never thought of the PSU like that, but it definetly makes since...I'm waiting for the first to roll around then I'm ordering a brand new, good psu. 

So I shouldn't really bother looking into other possibilites right now until the PSU is replaced? The response from Gigabyte wasn't very clear so I didn't know if I should mess around with other components.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Seeing as a problem from the PSU can cause any and every kind of problem on a PC, it is best to start with that and work from there. It is currently the most suspect item in your build, and even if it is not the case for your BSODs right now, your current PSU sure isn't help things at all, and will end up causing you trouble not long from now.


----------



## miniguns81 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Well replaced the PSU and haven't had any issues since (3 Days now) and I've put some pretty heavy loads on my computer trying to make it crash....Thanks for all the input.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 random restart of computer (acts like power failure)*

Sure thing mate, glad to see it working. Hope it doesn't end up being DOA on ya!

Marked as solved.


----------

